# Olympia area road rides....



## jubilee (Feb 12, 2006)

Can anyone clue me in on good road (group?) rides in the area? Just moved here from Coeur d'Alene, ID and am used to nearly car-less countryside....wondering what road routes here are fun and relatively safe. I'm not afraid of traffic, but would prefer to avoid it if possible. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

Do you race? If so you might want to contact the Valley Racing Club. Here is their website link www.cbcracing.org I know they have team rides sometimes too. Also the Capitol Bicycle Club in Olympia http://www.capitalbicycleclub.org/.

For general roads, go to a local bike store and pick up the Thurston County Bicycle Map. Very good color coded map resources. I really like the roads north of Olympia and Lacey going out toward Johnson Point, Boston Harbor and Fishtrap Loop. 

If you want to come up to Tacoma, there is a regular Saturday ride leaving from University Place, WA at 8 AM. It is a fast recreational group ride that at times turns into an unoficial race. The ride leaves the Spoke and Sprocket bicycle shop just west of the University Place Post Office on 27th St W between Bridgeport and 67th Ave W. Look for the car wash and the ride leaves from the parking lot in front.

Good luck there are many excellent roads for endless miles south, SW and SE of town.


----------

